# fiance & threatened by the presence of other women



## angelbaby8886 (Aug 20, 2013)

So I feel threatened by the presence of other women now.... now that I'm taken, a year &amp; almost 8 months.....I feel i don't have that same spark about me. I'm worried about my looks, weight, and if my partner still sees me the way that they did before in the start...it only gets worse when we go out together.... I realize I don't feel beautiful because I'm intimidated, threatened by all these other chicks, feeling like they could lead my love away from me. But hun is constantly telling me I'm beautiful, none of these girls matter, wants ME and only ME..... i just feel threatened that these other woman will take my partners attention, lead them away from me just because these ladies are way more confidence and attractive looking than I am. Does this make sense? Ugh.... what can i do? this is really causing problems between us.


----------



## neblinosa (Aug 20, 2013)

u probably need to figure our why you feel threatened. what is the root cause of it? I felt a little self conscious after having kids because I had gained weigth. I was never threatened by other women and my husband never commented in my weight but I didn't like what I had become. I then busted my butt to get myself into shape so that I felt better about myself. seems to me that you need to figure what is causing it and determine what changes you can make to help you overcome it either by making changes in your lifestyle or finding someone to talk to who may be able to help.


----------



## angelbaby8886 (Sep 3, 2013)

Well my problems all started during summer 2012, me and my fiance went to a water park, cought him glancing at a few other chicks, didn't really care for it but didn't make a big deal about it. Tho as aug.came around I found out he was watching porn behind my back but always told me he wasn't. Now that's my biggest problem, I started feeling compared to these models and women, my insecurities grew and grew, I started downing and hateing how I look. Today I can't even go to public places without feeling like he's checking other ladies out. He's actually trying his best to make things better between us. I just don't know what to do....its been like this for now, over a year. ):


----------



## ella2694 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hiya, I think your problem is a personal self-confidence issue rather than a relationship issue. I think you should start taking positive steps to boost your self esteem such as working out (the action of exercise can really boost your confidence even if there is no obvious weight loss) and experimenting with make up (you have a whole forum at your fingertips on that topic!). Are there any other factors in your life that could be making you down - does your job suck, are your kids stressful, is your family overbearing? Try and focus on what is the real problem here that is affecting your confidence and you will soon realize that your guy watching a bit of porn or glancing at another girl on the beach doesn't bother you one bit, because you know that you are the girl for him and no woman will ever match up to you in his eyes.


----------

